
Customer: I need a baby - danielovichdk
https://mobile.twitter.com/matvelloso/status/1076610730885935105
======
gcb0
corrected containers engineer: we made one microbaby that only cries, another
that eats and another that poo. but the latency between the microbabies is not
very good yet so we install all on the same baby for now, but it will be able
to escale very well later, trust me.

